# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  هل هناك خطورة من قلة شرب الماء قي الشتاء؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل هناك خطورة من قلة شرب الماء فى الشتاء؟

يعد الماء من المغذيات المهمة للجسم فى جميع الأوقات، ويعتبر عنصراً غذائياً مهماً يفوق فى أهميته الأغذية الأخرى، فالماء هو الوسط الذى تجرى فيه جميع العمليات الحيوية فى الجسم، كالهضم وامتصاص الأغذية.
وللماء أيضاً فضل نقل الفضلات الضارة الناتجة عن عمليات الأكسدة إلى خارج الجسم بواسطة... الجلد فى صورة عرق، وبواسطة الكليتين فى صورة بول، ويدخل الماء فى تركيب جميع أنسجة وسوائل الجسم، سواء كانت موجودة بين الخلايا أو فى المفاصل أو فى السائل النخاعى والليمفاوى أو الدم أو الدمع أو العصارات الهاضة، ويعمل الماء أيضاً على تخفيف العصارة الحامضية للمعدة فيمنع من ضررها.

أما قلة الماء فتؤدى إلى تقليل حجم السوائل فى الجسم، خصوصاً الموجودة فى الأوعية الدموية، مما يزيد من خفقان القلب الذى يؤدى بدوره إلى إجهاد عضلات القلب. ويحتاج الإنسان البالغ إلى عشرة أكواب من الماء صيفا، وخمسة أكواب فى الشتاء، ولهذا فمن الطبيعى أن تقل احتياجات الجسم من الماء فى فصل الشتاء، ولكن لا يجب أن تقل عن هذا المعدل حتى يستطيع الجسم من القيام بالعمليات الحيوية المطلوبة منه، والتى يعد الماء جزءاً هاماً منها.
( منقول )
*

----------


## كسباوى

*مشكوور يا أبراهيم جزيت خيرا  لهذه المعلومات القيمة (النقوم نديها كوز)
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كسباوى
					

مشكوور يا أبراهيم جزيت خيرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة (النقوم نديها كوز)




مشكور الاخ الكريم جعفر كسباوي علي المرور بس كوز واحد ما كفاية وياحبذا كوب عند الصباح علي الريق له فوائد صحية جمة


*

----------

